# Betjeman on the S&D Railway - Somerset in the Early 60s.



## Isambard (Mar 8, 2008)

It seems dated now but there's some cool footage. Part 1 is more the Levels, part 2 operations and part 3 onto the coast. He sounds awfully posh but a sweet old guy with a passion for obscure railways.


Even get to see my parents and my streets briefly is the background which is


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 8, 2008)

In the same vein, 'Return to Evercreech Junction' is on Youtube - the programme about the S&D made in the early '80s (I think), featuring some of the people who'd worked on it, including Peter Smith, who wrote two really interesting books about his time as footplate crew on the line.  Includes some lovely footage of Smith and his old driver being reunited with a 9F at a preserved railway and showing the amateurs how to drive it properly.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2008)

I've seen this before


----------



## Isambard (Mar 9, 2008)

My ex, who isn't a spotter like me, was givining it "what is Somerfield now doing on our station!"

Traffic on the A38 was less though than now mind innit.
And that was even before that there muzzerway.


----------

